# Yep...more tire rub....



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

While getting some new rubber (Goodyear GSD3 235 40 18), the driver side rear tire was trashed. The passenger side tire was badly worn as well. reviewing past posts, most have had front tire rub, or is this problem front and back?
Will an alignment check fix the problem?:cheers :seeya: :confused 
05 Cyclone metalic gray 53k mi
BenDog


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds like you're going to need a 4 wheel alignment for sure.


----------



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

hunter35 said:


> While getting some new rubber (Goodyear GSD3 235 40 18), the driver side rear tire was trashed. The passenger side tire was badly worn as well. reviewing past posts, most have had front tire rub, or is this problem front and back?
> Will an alignment check fix the problem?:cheers :seeya: :confused
> 05 Cyclone metalic gray 53k mi
> BenDog


Thank you!!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I swear if my car had strut rub I would take it back to the dealer, park it and not make another payment.........let them take me to court and tell a judge how I should pay for a car that has a seriously dangerous defect,that GM knows about but refuses to deal with!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

is there an issue with the stock 17 in wheels and the 245/45/17 tires or is this an issue on the 18's?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sl2racer said:


> is there an issue with the stock 17 in wheels and the 245/45/17 tires or is this an issue on the 18's?



*It's an issue with the 17" tires. NOT ALL are having strut rub problems. 18k on mine and not a mark on the tires. YET.

If enough pressure is still being applied, GM may do a recall and rectify the problem. Maybe upgrading to 18" tires? I doubt it. Sooner or later if the pressure is kept up they will be forced to address it.*


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

thank you i will have to keep an eye on that. 

i take it it is only an issue with the front correct?


----------



## Whannanna (Dec 12, 2006)

I have the 245/45/17 tire size and have never experienced this strut rub. i bought my gto with 12K miles and now has 40k ive gone through 2 sets of tires, the first set went quick cuz of having fun, but the last set was Falken 452's and my new set is goodyear f1 d3 tires, my last set still had some tred but no strut rub


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*tires*

I have 11000 mile on my 2005,, no problems with any tire rub or excess wear,, but i have seen both 17 in and 18 in with rub problems,, I think the strut rub is due to the wheel offset that is built in to the wheels , some aftermarket wheels have a different offset which allows for more clearence between the rim and the strut


----------

